# Caractères accentués dans une fenêtre Xquartz sous Mavericks



## N'Vry (9 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai donc un Mavericks (OSX 10.9.1) installé sur un MBP 2009 (core2 duo), 8Go de mémoire. Il contient dans le dock un Xquartz 2.7.5 (xorg-server 1.14.4). 
Lorsque j'ouvre une fenêtre X11 en cliquant sur l'icône Xquartz, il est impossible d'y afficher des caractères accentués (é,à...) qui apparaissent comme des composés utilisant deux ou trois caractères spéciaux (@, &, etc). Cela survient si je les tape au clavier ou s'ils étaient dans un fichier que j'affiche. 

Cela est spécifique à Xquartz (X11) car:

Si j'ouvre une fenêtre "normale" (ie terminal) c'est a dire si je ne passe pas par X11, je n'ai aucun problème et les caractères accentués s'affichent normalement, qu'il viennent d'un fichier (par exemple par un cat) ou du clavier. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? moi je donne ma langue au chat.
Merci.


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2014)

Dans le terminal de X11 (xterm) ce n'est pas forcément étonnant. C'est plutôt dans d'autres applications qu'il faudrait vérifier (par exemple une application GNOME ou KDE).


----------



## N'Vry (10 Février 2014)

Merci de l'indication.

Ce que je voulais faire c'est utiliser Xterm de Xquartz en local à la place de terminal. 
cela  dit la question est interessante. Donc depuis xterm j'ai tapé:

$ ssh -Y moi@monserveurlinuxsousdebian

puis après avoir donné le password

$ emacs onlyyou &

la fenêtre emacs s'est bien ouverte sur ma machine locale et j'ai pu y taper des caractères accentués.

Conclusion partielle, bien utile mais ne réglant pas le problème: le serveur X11 inclus dans Xquartz est capable, dès l'installation et sans paramétrage particulier, d'afficher des caractères accentués.

MAIS le xterm qui va avec ne sait pas le faire.

Merci encore.


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2014)

Si tu veux du plus sophistiqué, il te faudra donc installer un autre terminal, ou une version UNICODE de _xterm_.
Il est assez aisé d'obtenir GNOME ou KDE sur le Mac, par exemple avec MacPorts.

D'un autre côté, tu peux fort bien ne pas utiliser _xterm_ et prendre le Terminal d'OS X, que je trouve pas mal du tout (_iTerm_ est bien aussi) et qui te permet lui-aussi de lancer des applications X11 ou de te connecter en _ssh_ sur ton serveur Linux.


----------



## N'Vry (20 Février 2014)

Merci Bompi.

Je cherche à être le plus près possible de MacOSX et, pour cette raison, évite Gnome et KDE qui viennent d'un autre univers. Je ne dis pas que j'ai raison ;-)

Nous somme bien d'accord: Terminal n'est pas mal, pas mal du tout même... Mais n'est pas X11

Finalement je n'ai pas trouvé de ixterm mais un  /opt/X11/bin/uxterm qui convient parfaitement, se laisse installer dans le dock de XQuartz et résout donc complètement mon problème. 

Merci à tout ceux qui m'on lu, qu'ils aient pu m'aider ou non, et un dernier grand merci à Bompi.


----------

